# Neighbor Gifts



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In years passed, The wife and I would make homemade candy, (fudge, caramels, cashew clusters, p nut clusters, divinity, etc. and I'd bake a loaf of sourdough bread from a start that's 100+ years old) make a nice plate and give out to a few neighbors. 


With this year being what it's been, we canceled the family Christmas dinner/party (we welcomed a new grandson to the world December 8th) and haven't made any candies. 


I'd like to hear how fellow Forum members would receive a gift as described if it was delivered to you. Would you be hesitant to partake of the "homemade" goodies and rather get a "commercially" purchased gift? Like a Kneaders gift package or something similar for example.


What say YE??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would be very appreciative of it and the thoughts that came with it. 

However as with anything in this last year I would also be cautious. But as long as I knew you and if you were taking precautions I would have no problems enjoying it.

Now, do you need my PO Box or physical address?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’d say I want to be neighbors with you!!

Honestly, I’d love a homemade gift over a store bought gift! Hell, we are all going to die sometime, might as well go out with some homemade goodies!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Kind of ironic, the wife and we're just talking about this before I logged on.

Our specialty is a killer home made cheese ball we always give to the neighbors. Get great comments on it. A couple of the guys I used to hunt with a little bit, get my home bottled jalapeños from my garden, Kenny gets upset if he doesn't get a bottle. 

We decided to only do people we know very well. We don't expect much from people this year. 
It is a tough deal for sure. I told the wife that it might be best to do box chocolates or something along that line this year.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I've become less concerned with catching Covid-19 from objects but food does pose a challenge. If I know the household well enough to attempt basic protocol, especially increased washing of hands and possibly masking while making uncooked dishes (or prep after), than I'd have no problem enjoying them. We have done so multiple times. 

If I know them to not be taking mitigation seriously then I'd probably pass. We've skipped a few socially distanced gatherings as the hosts have mocked basic measures and I don't trust the hygiene of the scene. To be honest, my concerns were historically pretty high for food hygiene because of "fecal finger" contamination (norovirus has decimated more than one Grand Canyon float with tens of thousands of dollars invested) in outdoor hobbies but I don't think I'll ever look at group hygiene the same after Covid-19. I won't be neurotic about it but I'll probably pass on questionable food and skanky handshakes more often.

Really comes down to how well your neighbors know you, what risk thresholds you share and how you communicate. You sound like a thoughtful person and I'm guessing your neighbors agree. For many of us sharing winter treats is likely one of the safer options; except for my waistline and lipid panel I just got back today.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

2full said:


> Kind of ironic, the wife and we're just talking about this before I logged on.
> 
> Our specialty is a killer home made cheese ball we always give to the neighbors. Get great comments on it. A couple of the guys I used to hunt with a little bit, get my home bottled jalapeños from my garden, Kenny gets upset if he doesn't get a bottle.
> 
> ...


So, is this cheese ball recipe up for grabs or is that a family secret?

We had the same discussion at our house. We went with a store-bought gift thinking if anyone was concerned then it would be easy to wipe down and move on. Speaking as a recipient, definitely depends on which neighbor we're talking about. Most of my neighbors I see frequently having huge get-togethers and I frequently get weird looks from them when I wear a mask, use hand sanitizer, or remind the kids we're not having a bunch of friends over. From those people I'd rather not take a gift of any kind at the moment. But from those I know and trust, I would happily accept either a homemade or commercial gift.

I admit we are likely overly cautious. But I take care of my sister (who is extremely high-risk), my wife is pregnant (no real data on how COVID affects that just yet), and I figure I don't hurt anyone by being careful. No sense in risking anything.

Now, how about a cheese ball recipe!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

twinkielk15 said:


> So, is this cheese ball recipe up for grabs or is that a family secret?
> 
> Now, how about a cheese ball recipe!!!


I'll get with the wife and get it posted up. 
It's really pretty simple and easy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a neighbor who is hyper obsessed with the coronavirus so I gave him a case of Coronas and limes. Does that count?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I have a neighbor who is hyper obsessed with the coronavirus so I gave him a case of Coronas and limes. Does that count?


Now where do you live at?

While Corona isn't my first choice I would never turn it down.:O--O:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Now where do you live at?
> 
> While Corona isn't my first choice I would never turn it down.:O--O:


I'm in the middle of the valley. If you're ever in the area, I'd gladly share some UWN good cheer with ya Critter


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

It would be received with open arms and thanks at my home without any hesitation whatsoever. Much better than something store bought.

Is the covid still a thing?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, after discussing with the "Boss" the issue at hand and mixed comments, we are going with a Kneaders gift bag this year with a IOU for a Christmas candy plate in the near future. (her idea) 


Our neighbors are great folks! We are the young guns. Sometimes it feels like a retirement community, but we all help each other out when needed. 


2full....I have a pickled jalapeno brine recipe that I use in my bottled peppers. I put up about 15-20 quarts every year and love to eat a couple in the morning with fried eggs. I'll send you the recipe. It would be interesting to see how similar they are. 


Thanks for the comments and wish all a wonderful and safe Holiday!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Well, after discussing with the "Boss" the issue at hand and mixed comments, we are going with a Kneaders gift bag this year with a IOU for a Christmas candy plate in the near future. (her idea)
> 
> Our neighbors are great folks! We are the young guns. Sometimes it feels like a retirement community, but we all help each other out when needed.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in that as well if you don't mind. I love pickled anything, but especially peppers and eggs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Here it is 


PICKLED PEPPER BRINE X7


2C Vinegar 1/4C. Pickling Salt
2C. Water 1T. Pickling Spice


Bring to a boil = pinch of dill in every quart (optional) 1/2 T. garlic.
Blanched carrots, cauliflower, pearl onions. 
Prick peppers with fork. Pack peppers and blanched vegetables into the jar tight.
Fill with the brine leaving 1/2" head space.
Place in hot bath & cook for 20 minutes.
Remove jars and let cool & be sure lids are tight and listen for the "pop" as they seal.
The peppers will fill up with the brine from the fork prick, so make sure you add brine as needed before placing in the hot bath.


I've used this brine for asparagus & green beans. I use pint jars when bottling these. I add a couple jalapenos in every jar too. Have to have the heat IMO! 


I have used this for eggs, but it takes a couple months for the eggs to soak in the brine and pepper flavor & heat. 


If you make this, let me know how you liked it. 


MAKE SURE YOU SEVEN TIMES THE RECIPE.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Last year I had an idea.....I had a plant of Carolina Reapers (name fits the pepper!!!) and a Ghost Pepper plant. I like hot food and I placed 1/4 of a reaper in a jar of green beans. It was so dang hot, it had my eyes watering, nose running, and forehead and face a bright red. 


Between four of us on the deer hunt we polished the jar off in two days. I'm never going to use that hot of a pepper that way again. I'm tuff..... but that was crazy.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Carolina reapers are nuts. My friend has a dried pepper blend he sends us occasionally with them. I swear it's hot even using my grandmother's "7 and 7" recipe strategy, ie fill glass with 7up and then just fancifully circle Seagrams over it without ever pouring a drop. We've had a few friends not believe us on its heat and go too far. The best is my friend who didn't listen to our warning (especially about labeling) and then confused it as paprika for a chicken breast recipe, used 2 tablespoons. He learned we also weren't lying about the endorphin high.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Attached us the recipe for the pickled jalapeno brine that we have used for years. 
I cut the top off of the jalapenos and take most, but not all the seeds out of them. The warmer you want them the more seeds you leave in. I slice the peppers into about 1-2 inch chunks. Then add a healthy amount of sliced yellow or while onions with the jalapenos for color. They taste great as well......
The jalapenos have always been a fan favorite. I had to start doing them in quart jars for deer and elk camp. A pint would not make it thru breakfast.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We gave out liquid hand soap and hand sanitizer . Its that kind of year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The product


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks to all for sharing recipes. Can’t wait to give these a try next year!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The cheese ball recipe attached as promised. 

The only problem is the Bonappetit has gotten hard to find. Google it and you can get the ingredients and make your own. It's pretty simple. Mostly celery salt. 
We don't do the nuts or parsley. It's pretty easy. 
She usually makes a least a double batch.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm with you on leaving the nuts out of the cheese ball. I dislike nuts in any baked goods! Brownies, breads, cookies. I have all the ingredients for "Moms" Cheeseball recipe, along with a Costco sixed box of Ritz crackers. I'll be packing on the pounds for the winter. :-?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks, 2full! I’ll give it a try for New Year’s Eve.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Bax* said:


> I have a neighbor who is hyper obsessed with the coronavirus so I gave him a case of Coronas and limes. Does that count?


This is a great idea. :mrgreen: I like it, dude.


----------



## Stoneger (Dec 17, 2020)

I also often didn't know what gifts to give to my neighbors with whom we are very good friends, but one day I found this site https://bestcustombobbleheads.com where custom bobbleheads are so funny and beautiful that I understood that it would be an excellent gift. I ordered several times and every time the person I was giving the gift to was impressed because it looks very funny and every time he saw it he remembered me and the beautiful moments with me.


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

_I always admired when neighbors have friendly relationships. I know how hard is to live in a neighborhood when you don't get along with them. _
_My parents are happy that we now live near a respectful family with nice traditions and education. On each holiday we share small cute gifts just for attention. This year, for example, they gave us 3 photo blankets( you can see here their site) and this was such a charming gift. It is so important to keep good relationships and it feels so pleasant when you have someone amazing near you._


----------

